# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Μετασχηματιστής  Ρεύματος

## dim tzanis

Χρειαστήκαμε σε ένα μηχάνημά μας να μετράμε το
ρεύμα επάνω σε υψηλή τάση και ο μόνος τρόπος να το 
μετρήσουμε ήταν να τοποθετήσουμε έναν
μίνι μετασχηματιστή εντάσεως της Talema.
Όλα αυτά καλά αλλά υπήρχε ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα
διότι το ρεύμα που τον διερχόταν περιείχε μόνο
την θετική περίοδο.
Η αρνητική δεν υπήρχε διότι το ρεύμα ελεγχόταν
από ένα θυρίστορ με ανώτερο ρεύμα τα 10 Αμπέρ.
Η έξοδος του μετασχηματιστή δυστυχώς ήταν μηδέν
διότι για να εργασθεί χρειάζεται και τις δύο περιόδους.
Υπάρχουν κάποια πολύ ειδικά ολοκληρωμένα της
Allegro που μετρούν και Dc και Ac ρεύμα. Είναι
όμως ακριβά (7ευρώ) και επί πλέον έχουν ανάγκη
από πολύ ρεύμα εργασίας 12mA και κάποιο κύκλωμα 
προσαρμογής στο δικό σου κύκλωμα.
Ο φτωχός μετασχηματιστής είναι πάμφθηνος (1ευρώ)
και αν μετρούσε, πολύ ποιο σίγουρος από το Allegro 
(ACS758xCB). Αν θέλεις να κάνεις μηχανήματα
που δεν πρέπει να χαλάνε ποτέ (ο στόχος μας).
Επί πλέον το ρεύμα που ζητά το ολοκληρωμένο πολύ
δύσκολα θα το εξασφαλίζαμε διότι 10mA είναι όλη η 
κατανάλωση του κυκλώματός μας.
Θα σας παρακαλέσω να μην παρεξηγήσετε τις τιμές
διότι σε παραγωγή μετρά και το μισό ευρώ.
Είναι τόσο συμπιεσμένα σήμερα τα κέρδη μας που όλα
μετράνε. Πολύ μας απασχόλησε το πρόβλημα αυτό
και ο υιός μου μου έδωσε την λύση από μια κουβέντα
του αέρα που είπε.
Μου είπε πως αν του δίναμε ένα αντίστοιχο αντίστροφο
ρεύμα όταν έλειπε η ημιπερίοδος. Σωστό μεν αλλά
θα που το βρίσκαμε δεν υπήρχε.
Αυτό βέβαια με έβαλε σε μεγάλη σκέψη.
Και τελικά βρήκα την λύση. Τώρα ο μετασχηματιστής
μας δίνει το ημίτονο του ρεύματος που τον διέρχεται.
Δεν μπορώ βέβαια να σας δώσω το θεωρητικό διότι
αυτό είναι το ψωμί μας αλλά θα σας αφήσω ένα μήνα
να το σκεφτείτε και μετά θα σας δώσω την λύση του 
προβλήματος πως ο μετασχηματιστής εντάσεως μπορεί
να μετράει μόνο ημιπεριόδους αν βέβαια θέλετε να το 
μάθετε. Μπορεί και ίσως να το ξέρετε εγώ πάντως
δεν το ήξερα.

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΤΖΑΝΗΣ

----------


## SProg

Ναι με αυτο θα ασχολουμαστε 1 μηνα.Ξεκιναω απο τωρα.

----------


## dim tzanis

Γιατί όχι το μυαλό σου θα ακονίσεις Κύριε Σάββα

----------


## Fubar.gr

Βάζεις μία αντίσταση μικρής τιμής, πχ 1 ohm σε σειρά στο βρόγχο του ρεύματος που θέλεις να μετρήσεις. Στη συνέχεια βάζεις ένα πυκνωτή παράλληλα σε αυτή την αντίσταση.

Το ρεύμα που θα διαρρέει αυτό τον πυκνωτή είναι AC και είναι ευθέως ανάλογο με το βασικό ρεύμα που θέλουμε να μετρήσουμε. 

Οπότε βάζουμε το μετασχηματιστή ρεύματος σε σειρά με τον πυκνωτή.

----------

picdev (15-08-16)

----------


## SProg

Καθε σας Θέμα (ή τουλαχιστον αυτα που διαβασα εγώ) ανεξαρτητα εαν εχει κατι σημαντικο ή οχι να δειξει/προτεινει .. θυμιζει Show του Μαρινου.

Πειτε αυτο που εχετε να πειτε,δε νομιζω να ανακαλυψατε και το τροχο.Εδω μεσα εχουν μοιραστει κυκλωματα και ιδεες που θα ζηλευαν και ξενα Forum.

Φιλικα.

----------

Nightkeeper (14-08-16)

----------


## dim tzanis

Κύριε Σάββα είναι τόσο κακό να σκεφθήτε γιατί τα θέλετε όλα έτοιμα 
εγώ είπα οτι θα το αποκαλύψω αλλά θα ήθελα πρώτα τις απόψεις σας.

----------


## dim tzanis

Συγνώμη ξέχασα να δώσω τα στοιχεία του μετασχηματιστή
Είναι τύπος Talema AC1010 Και η σχέση του είναι 1000/1

----------


## SProg

Ποιος ειπε οτι θελω ετοιμο το γελοιο σας κυκλωμα.Μειωνετε τον εαυτο σας.

Ναρκισισμο εχετε.

----------


## picdev

> Βάζεις μία αντίσταση μικρής τιμής, πχ 1 ohm σε σειρά στο βρόγχο του ρεύματος που θέλεις να μετρήσεις. Στη συνέχεια βάζεις ένα πυκνωτή παράλληλα σε αυτή την αντίσταση.
> 
> Το ρεύμα που θα διαρρέει αυτό τον πυκνωτή είναι AC και είναι ευθέως ανάλογο με το βασικό ρεύμα που θέλουμε να μετρήσουμε. 
> 
> Οπότε βάζουμε το μετασχηματιστή ρεύματος σε σειρά με τον πυκνωτή.



Fubar ,μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις λίγο το μεταβατικό φαινόμενο ?
Ο πυκνωτής δημιουργεί καθυστέρηση φάσης με αποτέλεσμα να καλύπτει την αρνητική ημιπεριοδο?

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## dim tzanis

Ασχολούμαι με τα ηλεκτρονικά από το 1966 γελοία κυκλώματα
δεν έχω συναντήσει μέχρι τώρα. Όλα τα κυκλώματα έχουν 
κάποιο στόχο. Γελοίους ανθρώπους έχω συναντήσει όπως εσάς
παραδείγματος χάριν που η σχέσεις σας με τα ηλεκτρονικά είναι
ένα απόλυτο μηδέν.

----------


## vasilisd

Fubar, η αντισταση με τον πυκνωτη ειναι υποβιβασμος τασης. Το κυκλωμα του κ. Δημητρη δεν εχει αρνητικη ημιπεριοδο, που θα την βρεις στη δικη σου εκδοχη να την δωσεις στο μετασχηματιστη ωστε να δουλεψει;

----------


## elektronio

> Ασχολούμαι με τα ηλεκτρονικά από το 1966 γελοία κυκλώματα
> δεν έχω συναντήσει μέχρι τώρα. Όλα τα κυκλώματα έχουν 
> κάποιο στόχο. *Γελοίους ανθρώπους έχω συναντήσει όπως εσάς*
> παραδείγματος χάριν που η σχέσεις σας με τα ηλεκτρονικά είναι
> ένα απόλυτο μηδέν.



Πολύ εύκολα βάζετε ταμπέλες σε ανθρώπους που δεν γνωρίζετε. Πραγματικά τα μηνύματα σας είναι εριστικά και μηδενιστικά προς τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του forum. 
Έχετε οριοθετήσει την λέξη "Ηλεκτρονικά" στα μέτρα σας δηλαδή στα γραμμικά ηλεκτρονικά κομμάτι των ηλεκτρονικών που το έχετε δουλέψει χρόνια και προφανώς το γνωρίζετε καλά. Όμως αν κοντραριστείτε με το "απόλυτο μηδέν" σε άλλο κομμάτι των ηλεκτρονικών όπως είναι οι μικροελεγκτές θα φανείτε γελοίος.

Πολλά μέλη του forum μοιράζονται απλόχερα την (όποια) γνώση τους με τα άλλα μέλη. Εσείς δεν θέλετε να μοιραστείτε γνώση θέλετε να παίξετε και να αυτοπροβληθείτε.

----------

thanos54 (07-09-16)

----------


## SProg

> Ασχολούμαι με τα ηλεκτρονικά από το 1966 γελοία κυκλώματα
> δεν έχω συναντήσει μέχρι τώρα. Όλα τα κυκλώματα έχουν 
> κάποιο στόχο.



Δεν λεει σε κανεναν κατι η χρονολογια αλλα λεει πολλα ο τροπος που μιλατε.Εαν ανθρωπος με ενασχοληση με τα ηλεκτρονικα απο το 1966 εχει τοση αναγκη για προβολη σε ενα Forum,τοτε παω πασο.

Καθε κυκλωμα ειναι γελοιο οταν παρουσιαζεται λες και τετραγωνισατε το κυκλο ή οταν το κανετε μονο σας Show.

----------


## manolena

Κατ' αρχήν χρόνια πολλά για το μεγαλείο της ημέρας.
Κατά δεύτερον, με όλο το σεβασμό προς την ηλικία σας και χωρίς πρόθεση να εκμηδενίσω την εμπειρία σας σε οποιουδήποτε επιπέδου γνώσης της ηλεκτρονικής, επιτρέψτε μου να πω πως η έπαρση και ο εγωισμός είναι δυο απο τα μεγαλύτερα πάθη που μπορεί ένας άνθρωπος να έχει. Και αυτά τα πάθη ισοπεδώνουν την υπόστασή μας και μας κάνουν να καταπίπτουμε μπροστά στους άλλους και στο Θεό.

Ο τρόπος που συμπεριφέρεστε εδώ μέσα δεν μπορεί να κάνει πολλούς να ασχοληθούν μαζί σας χωρίς να μηδιούν τουλάχιστον, αν όχι να σας χλευάσουν. Το να κοιτάτε τον εαυτόν σας στον καθρέφτη και να αυτο-θαυμάζεστε, είναι τουλαχιστον παιδικό και προκαλεί γέλιο και χλευασμό. Κάντε τη δουλειά σας χωρίς έπαρση και φανφάρες και δεν θα αργήσει να έρθει η αντικειμενική αναγνώριση για τις πρωτότυπες ιδέες σας.

Αυτά, με εκτίμηση.

----------


## dim tzanis

Γράφω ευγενέστατα και απαντώ πάλι ευγενέστατα
Τα ερωτήματα που βάζω δεν είναι για αυτοπροβολή
ή για κάτι άλλο. Όπως πολύ κακώς κάποιοι το έλαβαν. 
Θέλω μόνο να ανεβάσω το επίπεδο του forum να
βάλω τα μέλη που είναι ηλεκτρονικοί
(για τους άλλους αδιαφορώ) να σκεφτούν να στύψουν 
το μυαλό τους να γίνουν καλλίτεροι. Γιατί οι κινέζοι το 
στύβουν και κάνουν θαύματα εμείς εδώ τι κάνουμε παίζουμε 
και κάνουμε πλάκα. Τα ξέρουμε όλα δηλαδή και όταν 
μπαίνει ένα ερώτημα το χλευάζουμε. Αν αυτοί
είμαστε τότε είμαστε άξιοι της καταστροφής μας.
Εγώ είμαι απόφοιτος ανωτέρας σχολής ηλεκτρονικών
Όλα τα έμαθα τότε, λυχνίες μας δίδασκαν. Για να μάθεις
κάτι πρέπει να στύψεις το μυαλό σου δεν γίνετε αλλιώς.
Και σε μία ερώτηση θέλουμε απάντηση αμέσως τι λέτε
καλέ η τέχνη θέλει κόπο για να την μάθεις, πολύ κόπο.

----------


## ironda19

> Γράφω ευγενέστατα και απαντώ πάλι ευγενέστατα
> να βάλω τα μέλη που είναι ηλεκτρονικοί
> (για τους άλλους αδιαφορώ) .



  Ευτυχώς για όλους εμάς που δεν είμαστε ηλεκτρονικοί η πλειοψηφία των μελών στο παρόν forum δεν ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΙ .

----------

vasilllis (15-08-16)

----------


## picdev

Θα μπορούσε να γίνει με έναν αναστρεφων phase Swift τελεστικο ενισχυτή ?
Ο τελεστικος είναι ιδανικός γιατί έχει μεγάλη αντίσταση εισοδου , το θέμα μου  είναι πως θα παράξεις το ανάλογο ρεύμα.

Πάντως στα άλλα θέματα που ανοιξατε δεν κάνατε καμιά ανάλυση του κυκλώματος .
Έχω γνωρίσει μεγάλους ανθρώπους σε ηλικία που γνωρίζουν σε βάθος τα ηλεκτρονικά όπως λέτε και εσείς , αλλά ήταν δάσκαλοι και μάλιστα με.τετοιο τροπο που σου ανοίγουν το μυαλό , τώρα εσείς δεν έχετε εξηγήσει ποτέ και τίποτα , δικαιωμα σας αλλά το φόρουμ αυτό το σκοπό έχει

----------


## Googlis

Ωχ μωρέ, σαν τα παιδάκια κάνετε.
Βέβαια έτσι κάνουν όσοι φίλοι έχω και στους τομείς τους είναι από τους καλύτερους αν όχι οι καλύτεροι.
Τι ζόρι τραβάτε να τσακώνεστε κάθε τρεις και λίγο, καταντά βλακεία.
Ναι το καταλαβαίνω όποιος φτάνει κάπου ψηλά έχει παιδευτεί, έχει τσακιστεί έχει, έχει, έχει....
ΑΛΛΆ αυτή η κρίση μικρότητας που σας (ή μας) πιάνει πρέπει να την περιορίσουμε ή να την αποφύγουμε.

Ο κόσμος δεν είναι ούτε ηλεκτρολογικός ούτε ηλεκτρονικός να τον ρυθμίσουμε, να του κάνουμε αλλαγές και να στρώσει.
Μια ζωή η μαλακία πήγαινε σύννεφο, μην προσπαθούμε να το αλλάξουμε, πρέπει να συμπορευθούμε με αυτό.
Δείξτε κατανόηση, όλοι είμαστε λιγότερο ή περισσότερο μαλάκες, δεν ήρθε η καταστροφή.

Αγνοήστε και μια χοντράδα που θα ειπωθεί, μπορεί αυτός που την είπε, να μην κατάλαβε καν τι εννοούσε, υπάρχει λόγος για ψίλου πήδημα να γίνεται μάχη, που στην τελική και οι μεν και δε χαμένοι είναι.

----------


## rama

Προσωπικά, είμαι ένας από τους άσχετους από ηλεκτρονικά, που με αποκαλεί γελοίο ο κος Τζανής, που πλέον κερδίζει επάξια τον τίτλο του "Βαρουφάκη των ηλεκτρονικών".
Το forum είναι για την ανταλλαγή απόψεων και πληροφοριών και όχι για την αυτοπροβολή, τον κομπασμό και την προσβολή.
Περιμένω τις ενέργειες των διαχειριστών.

----------

thanos54 (07-09-16)

----------


## tasos987

> Γράφω ευγενέστατα και απαντώ πάλι ευγενέστατα
> Τα ερωτήματα που βάζω δεν είναι για αυτοπροβολή
> ή για κάτι άλλο. Όπως πολύ κακώς κάποιοι το έλαβαν. 
> Θέλω μόνο να ανεβάσω το επίπεδο του forum να
> βάλω τα μέλη που είναι ηλεκτρονικοί
> (για τους άλλους αδιαφορώ) να σκεφτούν να στύψουν 
> το μυαλό τους να γίνουν καλλίτεροι. Γιατί οι κινέζοι το 
> στύβουν και κάνουν θαύματα εμείς εδώ τι κάνουμε παίζουμε 
> και κάνουμε πλάκα. Τα ξέρουμε όλα δηλαδή και όταν 
> ...



Ως αποφοιτος Ανωτερας σχολης που δηλωνετε, θεωρω πως οι ικανοτητες σας στην αναγνωση - αντιληψη της ελληνικης γλωσσας ειναι σε καποιο ανεκτο επιπεδο. 
Θα ειχα λοιπον να σας προτεινω να ριξετε εστω και τωρα μια φευγαλεα ματια στο συνδεσμο που παραθετω:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?page=rules
ο οποιος τυγχανει να βρισκεται και στο κατω μερος της καθε σελιδας που επισκεπτεστε.
Παρεπιπτοντως με την εγραφη σας στο forum αποδεχθηκατε τους ορους αυτους. 

PS προς διαχειρηση 
Αυτην την 4η παραγραφο μηπως την μπιπ και ψοφησε ?

PS2 Εις εκ των εκατονταδων μελων για τους οποιους αδιαφορειτε και οι οποιοι τυγχανει (και αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με) να ειναι και η πλειοψηφια των εγγεγραμενων μελων.

PS3 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ  και ειθε η Μεγαλοχαρη να μας φροντιζει και να μας φωτιζει

----------


## SRF

2 TALEMA series sec / inverted flux

----------

picdev (15-08-16), 

street (16-08-16)

----------


## picdev

> 2 TALEMA series sec / inverted flux



Με κουφανες   2 μετασχηματιστές ανάποδα ?
Ούτε σε 20 χρόνια δεν θα το σκεφτόμουν ή πιο απλή και έξυπνη λύση . Κατι τέτοια μου λέει και το αφεντικό και με στέλνει  
Αλλά παρόλα αυτά αυτό θα παράγει sin ?? Αφού ή είσοδος είναι ημιανορθωση ?

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## dim tzanis

Κύριε Akis τι ανάλυση να κάνω όταν είναι οι απαντήσεις εκτός θέματος.
Τελεστικοί ενισχυτές είναι απαραίτητοι για να τροποποιήσουν το σήμα
που παράγει ο μετασχηματιστής αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχει πρώτα σήμα
αλλιώς δεν γίνετε τίποτε. Αυτό ψάχνουμε αν μπορεί να βγει σήμα.

----------


## dim tzanis

Θέλω επί πλέον να πω πως αν κάποιος το βρει θα του
δώσω τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια

----------


## picdev

Μα είπα μετατόπιση φάσης 180 μοίρες .


Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## SeAfasia

με διόδους ανόρθωσης δε γίνεται;Στην κάθοδο τους θα πάρεις ημίτινο....σωστά; :Rolleyes:

----------


## SRF

> Με κουφανες   2 μετασχηματιστές ανάποδα ?
> Ούτε σε 20 χρόνια δεν θα το σκεφτόμουν ή πιο απλή και έξυπνη λύση . Κατι τέτοια μου λέει και το αφεντικό και με στέλνει  
> Αλλά παρόλα αυτά αυτό θα παράγει sin ?? Αφού ή είσοδος είναι ημιανορθωση ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk



Άκη, επειδή δεν έχω όρεξη να φάω το καλοκαίρι μου σε αναζητήσεις τύπου φως στο τούνελ... και επειδή είμαι σε διακοπτικό χαλάρωμα εκτός Ελλάδος αυτήν την στιγμή... χρειάζεται και κάτι επιπλέον, αλλά αυτά και τα συχαρίκια... τα αφήνω για άλλους πλέον! 
DC_magnetics.jpg 

ΥΓ. Θυμήθηκα έναν γνωστό μου παλαιότερα, που όταν δεν ήξερε κάτι, ερχόταν και έλεγε με ενθουσιασμό ότι έλυσε το Χ πρόβλημα με έναν απίθανο τρόπο, που ήταν σπαζοκεφαλιά, και τον ταλαιπώρησε να βρει τελικά την λύση... και έλεγε "εσείς πως λέτε το έλυσα ? τελικά" ! Και μετά περίμενε τις απαντήσεις των άλλων, και τελικά όταν κάποιος του έδινε την λύση που ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ είχε βρει εκείνος, του 'δινε και συχαρίκια ότι το βρήκε... και αυτός!

----------


## dim tzanis

Λοιπόν θα σας παρουσιάσω μια πολύ κοντινή περίπτωση
για να το καταλάβετε.
Πάρτε π.χ. έναν μετασχηματιστή 220V - 12V που σίγουρα
δουλεύει. Βάλτε όπως θέλετε ένα διοδάκι αν σειρά με το
πρωτεύον ένα βολτόμετρο στην έξοδο και βάλτε τον στο
ρεύμα. Τι θα γίνει ξέρετε? Το βολτόμετρο δεν θα δείξει 
τίποτε και ο μετασχηματιστής σε 1 λεπτό θα έχει πάρει φωτιά.
Ξέρετε γιατί έγινε αυτό? Έγινε γιατί ο πυρήνας του
μετασχηματιστή μαγνητίστηκε μονίμως και χάθηκε η 
αυτεπαγωγική αντίσταση (XL) του πρωτεύοντος.
Και έμεινε η ωμική αντίσταση του σύρματος που βέβαια
είναι πολύ μικρή για την τάση 220V.
Αυτό ακριβώς συμβαίνει και στον συγκεκριμένο 
μετασχηματιστή εντάσεως. Όμως σε αυτή την
περίπτωση υπάρχει μία λύση.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Λοιπόν θα σας παρουσιάσω μια πολύ κοντινή περίπτωση
> για να το καταλάβετε.
> Πάρτε π.χ. έναν μετασχηματιστή 220V - 12V που σίγουρα
> δουλεύει. Βάλτε όπως θέλετε ένα διοδάκι αν σειρά με το
> πρωτεύον ένα βολτόμετρο στην έξοδο και βάλτε τον στο
> ρεύμα. Τι θα γίνει ξέρετε? Το βολτόμετρο δεν θα δείξει 
> τίποτε και ο μετασχηματιστής σε 1 λεπτό θα έχει πάρει φωτιά.
> Ξέρετε γιατί έγινε αυτό? Έγινε γιατί ο πυρήνας του
> μετασχηματιστή μαγνητίστηκε μονίμως και χάθηκε η 
> ...




δλδ με ρελε και δίοδο;

----------


## picdev

https://hackaday.io/project/329-dc-current-transformer

Το ζήτημα είναι να  μετρησεις DC ρεύμα με current transformer  , αλλά η απάντηση είναι σε αυτό που είπε ο srf το fluxgate.
Εναλλακτικά υπάρχει ή λύση του hall sensor 

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## dim tzanis

Το σχέδιο της λύσης το έχω ήδη έτοιμο 
όταν εσείς έχετε μία θεωρία σας παρακαλώ
να κάνετε και ένα σχεδιάκι

----------


## lepouras

αν και διαχειριστής αποφεύγω να αναλαμβάνω το θέμα ουστ μπαν αντίο και κλειδώματα διότι ως καινούργιος δεν θέλω να κάνω το λάθος που θα φέρει σε δύσκολη θέση τους άλλους διαχειριστές που έχουν περισσότερη εμπειρία από εμένα στο πότε να το κάνουν.

σαν απλός χρήστης που δεν είμαι ούτε ηλεκτρονικός ούτε ηλεκτρολόγος ούτε καν ξέρω τη είναι τα καλώδια θα πω ότι έχοντας διαβάσει το 90+% τον θεμάτων μέσα σε αυτό το φόρουμ από την εγγραφή μου και εδώ, με προσβάλει η έπαρση κάποιου που έχει ανοίξει 5-10 θέματα και κάθε φορά η ατάκα του είναι <<να σας ανεβάσω το επίπεδο εδώ μέσα>>. 

κύριε Δημήτρη θα σας πω ότι το επίπεδο εδώ μέσα το έχουν ανεβάσει άνθρωποι σαν αυτόν που βρίσατε που έχουν σχεδιάσει και έχουν δώσει το σχέδιο και την ιδέα τους χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα εδώ μέσα,

 έχουν απαντήσει σε ερωτήσεις από ηλίθιες μέχρι και γελοίες <<πως συνδέω ένα λαμπάκι σε μια μπαταρία?>>σε άσχετους μπετατζήδες οικοδόμους αγράμματους σαν του λόγου μου.

οπότε αν θέλετε να ανεβάσετε το "επίπεδο" εδώ μέσα πρώτα να περάσετε μια βόλτα από τους όρους χρήσης που αποδεχθήκατε κατά την εγγραφή σας και μετά να να ανεβάσετε το επίπεδό σας ως συνομιλητής που επιθυμεί έναν διάλογο με συνανθρώπους του χωρίς να υποτιμά κανέναν. 

έχω μάθει στην δουλειά μου να βλέπω τις περισσότερες λύσης να τις δίνουν άνθρωποι χωρίς επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο και άλλους με "ανώτατες σπουδές" να θέλουν κλοτσιές.

επίσης το επίπεδο δεν μπορεί να το ανεβάσει κανένας που ξέρει πολλά και μόνο αυτό, αλλά αυτός που μπορεί ΚΑΙ να τα μεταδώσει.
δυστυχώς δεν ανήκετε σε αυτούς(άποψή μου) παρ όλες( όπως λέτε) τις ανώτατες σπουδές που έχετε.

 αλλά εφόσον θέλετε να βάλετε ασκήσεις ηλεκτρονικών τότε σας μεταφέρω το θέμα στην κατάλληλη κατηγορία που θα έπρεπε να ανήκει και αυτή είναι << ερωτήσεις  θεωρίας>>  και το επίπεδό σας θα έπρεπε να το γνωρίζει. 

όταν με το καλό περάσει η εξεταστική και βαθμολογήσετε τους διαγωνιζόμενους θα βαθμολογηθείτε και εσείς  και το θέμα θα μεταφερθεί στην κατάλληλη κατηγορία. 
να ξέρετε ότι μία από αυτές τις κατηγορίες είναι και μια που δεν θα ξαναβρείτε το θέμα σας. 

σε αναμονή των αποτελεσμάτων όλων τον εξεταζόμενων.


προς τα υπόλοιπα μέλη θα παρακαλέσω να μην ασχολείστε με θέματα που μπορεί να σας ενοχλούν ή και δεν σας αρέσουν. 
έτσι μπορείτε να τιμωρήσετε κάποιον περισσότερο από το να γίνετε πανικός και να χαλάτε και το ήθος σας και τις καρδιές σας.


ευχαριστώ.

----------

ironda19 (15-08-16), 

manolena (15-08-16), 

Nightkeeper (16-08-16), 

vasilllis (16-08-16)

----------


## kiriakos227

> αν του δίναμε ένα αντίστοιχο αντίστροφο
> ρεύμα όταν έλειπε η ημιπερίοδος. Σωστό μεν αλλά
> θα που το βρίσκαμε δεν υπήρχε.



Αν υπάρχει η αρνητική ημιπερίοδος στην υψηλή τάση τότε μπορεί να περάσει με έναν δεύτερο αγωγό μέσα από τον πυρήνα που θα διαρρέεται με αντίθετη φορά.

----------


## dim tzanis

Την λύση τελικά δεν θα την δώσω να την βρείτε
μόνοι σας όπως την βρήκα και εγώ.
Σας έγραψα ευγενικά και εισέπραξα την χλεύη.
Το site τελικά δεν είναι για ηλεκτρονικούς αλλά
για κατσιαπλιάδες και είρωνες. Δυστυχώς είναι το
Ελληνικό ταπεραμέντο και για αυτό πάμε για φούντο.

----------


## SProg

Το πιο αστειο ειναι που αναφερετε και τις σπουδες σας.Λες και σημαινει κατι αυτο ή λες και οι υπολοιποι δεν σπουδασανε.Το Forum δεν ειναι μονο για ηλεκτρονικους,εαν ηταν μονο για ηλεκτρονικους τοτε πρεπει να αφαιρεθουν δεκαδες ενοτητες με προγραμματισμο/μηχανολογια κτλ.


Μεχρι στιγμης εκτιθεστε για ενα Post που ουσιαστικα δεν εχει τιποτα περα απο αμπελοφιλοσοφιες.Και ηλεκτρονικοι να μην ειμαστε,μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχετε πει κατι που να χρειαζεται 'τις' γνωσεις.

----------


## picdev

Κ δημητρη σε προηγούμενο πόστο εκθιαζατε ένα βολτόμετρο με έναν 8bit μικροελεγκτή , που είναι απλά ένα κύκλωμα και πρόγραμμα 1 ώρας .
Και ξέρετε γιατί το εκθιαζατε ? Γιατί δεν ξέρετε πόσο εύκολα το φτιαχνει κάποιος που ξέρει τα βασικά των MCU.
Παρόλα αυτά εσείς συνεχίζετε να σνομπαρετε επειδή δεν ξέρουμε αναλογικά ηλεκτρονικά.
Και εγώ προσωπικά προσπάθησα να μάθω από τα θέματα που ανοιξατε αλλά δεν εξηγησατε ποτέ τίποτα , μόνο σνομπαρια.
Και μπορεί να ξέρετε άριστα ηλεκτρονικά ισχύος αλλά αν βρεθειτε στο χώρο εργασίας μου δεν θα ξέρετε ούτε το 5/ και εμείς ηλεκτρονικά κάνουμε να είστε σίγουρος  

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

> Την λύση τελικά δεν θα την δώσω να την βρείτε μόνοι σας όπως την βρήκα και εγώ.



Εγώ την ξέρω τη λύση, αλλά δεν την λέω.





> Το site τελικά δεν είναι για ηλεκτρονικούς αλλά για κατσιαπλιάδες και είρωνες.



Κακά τα ψέματα, ήρθε η ώρα να καθαρίσει το forum και να μείνουμε εδώ μόνο όσοι έχουμε τις γνώσεις. Στους άλλους τους κατσαπλιάδες δεν έχει νόημα να μιλάμε, απλά τους αγνοούμε.
Όσοι είμαστε γνώστες του αντικειμένου εννοείται πως δε χρειάζεται να συνομιλούμε, εφόσον τα ξέρουμε ήδη και δεν έχουμε κάτι να καινούριο πούμε. Όποιος μιλήσει σημαίνει πως δεν ξέρει, άρα αυτομάτως αγνοείται και αυτός.

Ας συνεχίσουμε λοιπόν τη συζήτηση!  :Smile:

----------


## manolena

> Την λύση τελικά δεν θα την δώσω να την βρείτε
> μόνοι σας όπως την βρήκα και εγώ.
> Σας έγραψα ευγενικά και εισέπραξα την χλεύη.
> Το site τελικά δεν είναι για ηλεκτρονικούς αλλά
> για κατσιαπλιάδες και είρωνες. Δυστυχώς είναι το
> Ελληνικό ταπεραμέντο και για αυτό πάμε για φούντο.



Μιας και δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός σαν μέλος ετουτου εδώ του φιλόξενου  χώρου, αλλά είμαι κατσαπλιάς και είρων, θα σας πω κάτι ως τέτοιος:

Κάποτε ξαναπεράσατε από εδώ με άλλο όνομα και φάνηκε στην αρχή κάποιου είδους ποιότητα της παρουσίας σας. Κάτι άλλαξε όμως στο μεταξύ και μεταλλαχθήκατε και τότε με αποτέλεσμα, αν θυμάμαι καλά, τον περιορισμό σας. Ομοίως και τώρα. Επανήλθατε στον ίδιο χώρο, με την ίδια συμπεριφορά από εσάς και εισπράττετε ακριβώς την ίδια συμπεριφορά και από τους άλλους. Μέσα λοιπόν στις τόσες ενδιαφέρουσες ενασχολήσεις σας με την ηλεκτρονική επιστήμη για την οποια τόσο πολύ επαίρεστε, βρηκατε αλήθεια λίγο χρόνο για να σκεφτείτε γιατί όλα γίνονται σε replay; Γιατί ξαναγυρισατε σε μία ιστοσελίδα κατσαπλιάδων και ειρώνων που είναι άσχετοι, το μυαλό τους δεν κόβει,  είναι αστοιχείωτοι και άνευ επιπέδου; 

Όταν λοιπόν μιλήσετε με τον εαυτόν σας και του ζητήσετε μιαν απάντηση πάνω στο ζήτημα αυτό (αφού πρώτα σταματήσετε να αυτο-θαυμαζεστε), ελάτε να τα ξαναπουμε. Δεν μπορεί ένας να είναι σωστός και οι πολλοί λάθος. Και αν πάμε για φούντο, δεν είναι επειδή δικασαμε τον Γαλιλαίο και αυτός βγαίνοντας είπε "κι όμως, γυρίζει..." Άλλα φταίνε για την κατάντια μας.

Με πολύ κόπο προσπαθώ να γράφω ευγενικά γιατί είμαι ευγενής. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν το ελληνικό μου ταμπεραμέντο μου επιτρέψει για πολύ ακόμα να κάνω αυτό.

----------


## Dragonborn

Επί της ουσίας δεν έχουμε αρκετά στοιχεία για να προτείνουμε μια λύση γιατί δεν γνωρίζουμε τις παραμέτρους του προβλήματος. Υπάρχουν κάποιοι τρόποι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα, μερικοί είναι οι εξής:
1. Χρησιμοποιούμε ένα πυρήνα αρκετά μεγάλο και με τα κατάλληλα διάκενα ώστε να μην οδηγείται στον κορεσμό από το ρεύμα DC. Σκεφθείτε όλους αυτούς τους single ended ενισχυτές audio με μια λυχνία EL84 ή 6V6 στην έξοδο καθώς και τα chokes των τροφοδοτικών DC.
2. Πολώνουμε τον πυρήνα με σταθερό μαγνητικό πεδίο αντίθετης πολικότητας, ώστε η κυματομορφή που μετρούμε να είναι σχετικά συμμετρική ως προς το μηδέν.
3. Χρησιμοποιούμε αισθητήρα Hall. Έτσι λειτουργεί μια αμπεροτσιμπίδα AC/DC true RMS που έχω.
4. Flux gate magnetometer - αναφέρθηκε αναλυτικά παραπάνω, μετράει άνετα έως τα 0 Hz (στατικά μαγνητικά πεδία).

----------


## kostas_dh

> ....Εγώ είμαι απόφοιτος ανωτέρας σχολής ηλεκτρονικών
> Όλα τα έμαθα τότε....



Στην ανωτέρα σχολή πήρες γνώσεις όχι μόρφωση. 
Ουσιαστικά δεν έμαθες τίποτα.
Από συμπεριφορά εννοώ.

----------


## SProg

Εντομεταξυ τι θα πει Ανωτερα Σχολη Ηλεκτρονικων;Το πολυτεχνειο εννοει;

----------


## Dragonborn

Παλιά υπήρχαν οι Ανώτερες Σχολές Ηλεκτρονικών (ΑΤΟΜ, Αναστασιάδη κλπ) μέχρι το 1980 περίπου.

----------


## manolena

Το "Ανώτερη" πως μεταφράζεται δηλαδή; Σε σχέση με τα σημερινά ιδρύματα (ανώτατα και τεχνολογικα θεωρώ),  ποια είναι η σχέση τους; 

Γιατί μου φαίνεται πως ο παππούς μου που είχε βγάλει Σχολαρχείο ήταν πιο τζιμάνι από κάτι άλλους επιστήμονες. Στη συμπεριφορά, σίγουρα.

----------


## betacord85

λογικα ο κυριος δημητρης πρεπει να ειναι πανω απο 65 ετων...απο τις λιγες πληροφοριες που μας εχει δωσει...δεν ξερω αν μεσα απο αυτους τους γριφους θελει να τεσταρει καποιους απο εδω μεσα ετσι ωστε να δει αν στροφαρουν και κανει καποια συνεργασια μαζι τους...ναι οντως η συμπεριφορα ειναι καπως αποτομη...

----------


## SRF

> *Εγώ την ξέρω τη λύση, αλλά δεν την λέω*.



Γαιτί βρε... Δεν θες συγχαρητήρια? ΑΧΑΡΙΣΤΕ! 





> Κακά τα ψέματα, ήρθε η ώρα να καθαρίσει το forum και να μείνουμε εδώ μόνο όσοι έχουμε τις γνώσεις. Στους άλλους τους κατσαπλιάδες δεν έχει νόημα να μιλάμε, απλά τους αγνοούμε.
> Όσοι είμαστε γνώστες του αντικειμένου εννοείται πως δε χρειάζεται να συνομιλούμε, εφόσον τα ξέρουμε ήδη και δεν έχουμε κάτι να καινούριο πούμε. Όποιος μιλήσει σημαίνει πως δεν ξέρει, άρα αυτομάτως αγνοείται και αυτός.
> 
> Ας συνεχίσουμε λοιπόν τη συζήτηση!




Επειδή είμαι άσχετος & ως εκ τούτου κατσαπλιάς... να ρωτήσω κάτι?  
Έστω ότι είμαι επαγγελματίας... που δεν είμαι ως φαίνεται, αλλά προς χάριν παραδείγματος, ως υπόθεση εργασίας δηλαδή!  
Έστω ότι παράγω, προσοχή παράγω, προϊόντα ηλεκτρονικών συστημάτων! 
Και έστω ότι κάπου έχω ένα σχεδιαστικό δίλημμα, και σκέφτομαι τι να βάλω ως λύση του. 
Διαβάζω λοιπόν πιο πάνω το εξής 




> Υπάρχουν κάποια πολύ ειδικά ολοκληρωμένα της Allegro που μετρούν και Dc και Ac ρεύμα. *Είναι όμως ακριβά (7ευρώ)* και επί πλέον έχουν ανάγκη από πολύ ρεύμα εργασίας 12mA και κάποιο κύκλωμα  προσαρμογής στο δικό σου κύκλωμα.* Ο φτωχός μετασχηματιστής είναι πάμφθηνος (1ευρώ)* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Συγνώμη ξέχασα να δώσω τα στοιχεία του μετασχηματιστή Είναι τύπος *Talema AC1010* Και η σχέση του είναι 1000/1
> 			
> 		
> ...




Και αναλογίζομαι τα εξής... 
Παράγεις ως επαγγελματίας 1 (ΕΝΑ) τεμάχιο? ΕΝΑ ΤΕΜΑΧΙΟ? Και σε απασχολεί στο ΕΝΑ τεμάχιο που θα παράξεις ΜΟΝΟΝ, το αν σου έχει κόστος 7 ευρώ αντί για... ΜΑΝΤΕΨΤΕ... 5.5 ευρώ? 
Τι λέω? 
Απλά... 
Το ολοκληρωμένο ΕΔΩ = 7,18 / 1τεμ και 4.1 / 100 τεμ
Ο ΤΑΛΕΜΑ επίσης ΕΔΩ = 5.45 / 1τεμ και 3.2 / 100 τεμ
Σημ, Τιμές από τον ίδιο θεωρητικά προμηθευτή, για σύγκριση! 

Αλλά έστω ότι θέλαμε ακριβώς ίδια τιμή! Τι κάναμε? Μήπως να βλέπαμε ένα άλλο ολοκληρωμένο? 
ΠΧ, ΑΥΤΟ ΕΔΩ? με τιμη 5.5 / 1τεμ ? και 3.02 / 100 τεμ ! 

Υπάρχει ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΔΩ με τιμή μόλις 4.74 / 1 τεμ και 2.6 / 100 τεμ
Βεβαια στο θέμα του ρεύματος ισχύει ότι το ολοκληρωμένο απαιτεί τροφοδοσία και καταναλώνει ~10mA ! 

Τέλος πάντων... ήδη έφαγα αρκετό χρόνο από τον διακοπτικό μου πολύτιμο - υπερπολύτιμο τολμώ να πω - διαθέσιμο, για πράγματα που ως κατσαπλιάς δεν πρέπει να ασχολούμαι μάλλον! 

Ας ασχολούμαι μόνον με κατσαπλιάδικα... πλέον  
DC_CurrentMeterTelemetry.jpg 

ΥΓ. Και γιορτάζω κιόλας σήμερα...

----------


## Dragonborn

> Και αναλογίζομαι τα εξής...



Για αυτό γράφω και εγώ ότι δεν γνωρίζουμε τις παραμέτρους του προβλήματος, τους περιορισμούς, τους διαθέσιμους πόρους κλπ.

----------


## elektronio

> Εντομεταξυ τι θα πει Ανωτερα Σχολη Ηλεκτρονικων;Το πολυτεχνειο εννοει;



Ανωτέρα Σχολή ηλεκτρονικών για εκείνη την εποχή ήταν η Σιβιτανίδειος (Αθήνα) η Λαρισαϊκή (Λάρισα) και ο Ευκλείδης (Θεσσαλονίκη) Ιδιωτικές επί πληρωμή. Αργότερα προσχώρησαν στα ΚΑΤΕΕ μετέπειτα ΤΕΙ.  Το πτυχίο που έδιναν ήταν "Ραδιοηλεκτρολόγος Β" 

Στο πολυτεχνείο από ηλεκτρολόγος μπορούσες να πάρεις ειδικότητα ηλεκτρονικού και το πτυχίο έλεγε "Ραδιοηλεκτρολόγος Α".

Από ΕΠΑΛ και λοιπά ιδρύματα παίρνεις πτυχίο "Ραδιοτεχνίτη"

Στη σελίδα του υπουργείου φαίνονται τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα της κάθε κατηγορίας.

----------


## alefgr

> Ανωτέρα Σχολή ηλεκτρονικών για εκείνη την εποχή ήταν η Σιβιτανίδειος (Αθήνα)



Μιά μικρή διόρθωση. Επειδή τελείωσα την Σιβιτανίδειο κάπου στα τέλει του '70, μπορώ να πω ότι η Σιβιτανείδιος *ΔΕΝ*  ήταν Ανωτέρα Σχολή αλλά Μέση Σχολή, γιατί έμπαινες σε αυτή με  εξετάσεις, έχοντας τελειώσει την 3η Γυμνασίου (όταν τότε το Γυμνάσιο  ήταν εξατάξιο).

----------


## ^Active^

Ρε συ Srf μπαίνεις και εσύ στον κόπο να του ανοίξεις τα μάτια και να του λύσεις και το πρόβλημα που είχε κολλήσει ο άνθρωπος???
Την παροιμία ρίχνω άδεια για να πιάσω γεμάτα δεν την ξέρετε?!!

Και εγώ έχω λύσει το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα τις γης αλλά δεν σας το λεω πρέπει να το σκεφτείτε μόνοι σας απλά σας δινω ενα στοιχείο η γη κινητέ!!!! :Lol: 




> Γαιτί βρε... Δεν θες συγχαρητήρια? ΑΧΑΡΙΣΤΕ! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Επειδή είμαι άσχετος & ως εκ τούτου κατσαπλιάς... να ρωτήσω κάτι?  
> Έστω ότι είμαι επαγγελματίας... που δεν είμαι ως φαίνεται, αλλά προς χάριν παραδείγματος, ως υπόθεση εργασίας δηλαδή!  
> Έστω ότι παράγω, προσοχή παράγω, προϊόντα ηλεκτρονικών συστημάτων! 
> Και έστω ότι κάπου έχω ένα σχεδιαστικό δίλημμα, και σκέφτομαι τι να βάλω ως λύση του. 
> ...

----------


## leosedf

Μετά με αποκαλείτε εξτρεμιστή που κυνηγάω κόσμο, άνοιξαν τα καταστήματα θα πάω σήμερα κέντρο να πάρω 4-5 κιλά επίπεδο.


Γιώργο αυτά της Allegro είναι ωραία, έχω 4-5 μέσα στο εργαστήριο αλλά δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ κάπου τα πήρα για να τα κοιτάω (δεν έχω βγάλει ανώτατη).

----------


## Panoss

> Μετά με αποκαλείτε εξτρεμιστή που κυνηγάω κόσμο, άνοιξαν τα καταστήματα θα πάω σήμερα κέντρο να πάρω 4-5 κιλά επίπεδο.



Να οργανώσουμε μια ομαδική παραγγελία να μας βγει πιο φτηνά;





> (δεν έχω βγάλει ανώτατη).



 :Sad: 
Αν διαβάζεις όμως τα θέματα του κυρίου Τζανή, θα ακονίσεις το μυαλό σου.
Ίσως έχεις μια ελπίδα...

----------


## vasilllis

> Γαιτί βρε... Δεν θες συγχαρητήρια? ΑΧΑΡΙΣΤΕ! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Επειδή είμαι άσχετος & ως εκ τούτου κατσαπλιάς... να ρωτήσω κάτι?  
> Έστω ότι είμαι επαγγελματίας... που δεν είμαι ως φαίνεται, αλλά προς χάριν παραδείγματος, ως υπόθεση εργασίας δηλαδή!  
> Έστω ότι παράγω, προσοχή παράγω, προϊόντα ηλεκτρονικών συστημάτων! 
> Και έστω ότι κάπου έχω ένα σχεδιαστικό δίλημμα, και σκέφτομαι τι να βάλω ως λύση του. 
> ...



Πολυχρονος.να σε χαιρονται οσοι σε αγαπανε.

----------

SRF (16-08-16)

----------


## leosedf

> Πολυχρονος.να σε χαιρονται οσοι σε αγαπανε.



O Άκης δηλαδή  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------

vasilllis (16-08-16)

----------


## SProg

Aυτό.

----------


## street

χαχαχαχαχεχεχεχμπουχαχα


για σας , εχω αυτο το χαλασμενο ινβερτερ και ειναι καμενα τα εξοδου ?  ( wow !!! )   μπορειτε να το φτιαξετε  ? 

πιθανον και δεν γνωριζω αν δεν το ελεγξω , .....       εσεις πως γνωριζεται την βλαβη ? 

το ειδαν πιο πριν κατι παιδια απ το χωριο  .......

η ετσι με ειπαν τα παιδια απ το χωριο  ......

να το συνεχ'υ'σω ? 



ναι κυριε δημητρη ....  να με συγχωραγατε αλλα με θυμιζετε τον κυριακο  .....

----------


## Panoss

> ναι κυριε δημητρη ....  να με συγχωραγατε αλλα με θυμιζετε τον κυριακο  .....



Εδώ διαφωνώ, με τον Κυριάκο θα είχαμε βρει τη σωστή απάντηση στο κουίζ μέσα σε εκατομμυριοστά του νανοσεκόντ αφού η σωστή απάντηση ήταν πάντα μία και μοναδική: 'fluke'.

----------


## street

γιατι το χαλας  ? πες μου γιατι ???  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

> Ας ασχολούμαι μόνον με κατσαπλιάδικα... πλέον  
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66237 
> 
> ΥΓ. Και γιορτάζω κιόλας σήμερα...



χρόνια πολλά αλλά μια ερώτηση βρε Γιώργο? γιατί έβαλες τόσα τσιπάκια και δεν έβαλες μερικούς Τελεμέδες (αυτούς μωρέ τους φθηνούς) να σου πάει φθηνότερα? α μην μου πεις για το αν κάνουν και αν είναι άσχετοι με το κύκλωμα εγώ δεν είμαι ανωΤΕΡΑΣ. είμαι κατωΤΕΡΑΣ. άντε πάω να καταπλιαστώ σε κάτι κατσαπλιάδικα με κάτι κατσαπλιάδες για να κατσαπλιαστούμε.

Υ.Γ εκτός από ανωτέρας και κατωτέρας υπάρχει και περατερας και  δωθετέρας?  :Biggrin:

----------


## vasilisd

> Μετά με αποκαλείτε εξτρεμιστή που κυνηγάω κόσμο, άνοιξαν τα καταστήματα θα πάω σήμερα κέντρο να πάρω 4-5 κιλά επίπεδο.
> 
> 
> Γιώργο αυτά της Allegro είναι ωραία, έχω 4-5 μέσα στο εργαστήριο αλλά δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ κάπου τα πήρα για να τα κοιτάω (δεν έχω βγάλει ανώτατη).




 :Lol:  :Lol: 
Έχε το νού σου στις αγγελίες Κωνσταντίνε, σε κάποιον εδώ μέσα περισσεύει το επίπεδο και μπορεί να βγάλει για πούλημα κανά κιλό. Και μιας και είναι και μπαγιάτικο ενδεχομένως να το πάρουμε και σε καλή τιμή :Lol:

----------


## SProg

Εχω και εγω κανα 4 της LEM στο συρταρι.Τα πηρα γιατι μου ειπες ο λογιστης οτι πρεπει να κανω αγορες,

----------


## kostas_dh

> Πολύ μας απασχόλησε το πρόβλημα αυτό
> και *ο υιός μου* μου έδωσε την λύση από μια κουβέντα
> του αέρα που είπε.
> 
> ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΤΖΑΝΗΣ



Θα ντρεπόμουν πολύ αν ο πατέρας μου αντιμετώπιζε αυτόν τον χλευασμό δημόσια.
Μ@λ@ες γονέων παιδεύουν τέκνα

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά το ξεφτιλίσατε το θέμα ...

Κώστα εγώ θα ντρεπόμουν αν είχα έναν Πατέρα τεμπέλη, 
κλέφτη και απατεώνα. Εσύ μάλλον έχεις άλλα κριτήρια ...

Το θέμα κλειδώνει. Αν κάποιος έχει πρόβλημα με αυτό, ΠΜ.

----------

manolena (17-08-16), 

sakisr (17-08-16), 

SRF (17-08-16)

----------

